# How to be a good liberal.



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

destruction...hatred...evil. You're welcome.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

I thought to be a good liberal they had to take a 9mm Aspirin?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Quantum Donut said:


> I thought to be a good liberal they had to take a 9mm Aspirin?


(whispering) scary images....


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Leon said:


> (whispering) scary images....












Use once per day if scary images persist please consult your local internet troll to adjust your dose.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Obey.

- edit - I tried to write "Obey" in all caps, like in the film, but this boards software keeps correcting me, presumably so that I don't insult anyone by shouting. LOL.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Talcum X"... that is pure gold.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.

It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.
> 
> It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


... Says the guy who lives in Seattle, huh?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> ... Says the guy who lives in Seattle, huh?


Love it lol

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.
> 
> It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


What is your pronoun, @Jammer Six ? Oh, I know some liberals alright. And we get along fine, as long as we don't talk politics, or religion, or sex, or...well...anything that matters I guess. I just shut up and listen, amazed. The gulf is too wide to cross, for me, anyway.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.
> 
> It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


I know plenty of liberals and every one of them is a card carrying communist who gets violent when you tell them the truth because it offends them. If you are once of the pre-libtard generation liberals before they corrupted the true meaning of what it means to be a liberal then props the majority of today's liberals are mentally ill minions of the democrat elites who are pushing Communism which is responsible for far more evil then the Nazi's the only difference was that Communist governments slaughtered their own people instead of committing genocide against an outside group.

I used to do public speaking against a program called "Safe Schools" that claims to be an anti-bullying program when in fact it is an indoctrination program telling white kids they are worthless unless they pick a gender from the gender spectrum bin then they are only less worthless. they expose the kids to porn through the internet and train them to be far left intolerant modern liberals. i spoke out against this program so many times that i am no longer effected by pepper spray unless it has the admix of tear gas as i grew a tolerance for it because the so called tolerant liberals would attack me for exposing this evil program. I gave up when i was attacked physically by 5 Antifa then recently i tried to speak out against Hearts Progress a Pedophile activist group that wants to change the P in LGBTQ monogram from Pansexual to Pedosexual and they want to get pedophilia legalized when i exposed this group i was met with a lot of death threats to the point where security had to escort me to safety.

That is why i do not like liberals their ignorance, hate, and intolerance and propensity for unjustified violence is a very rational thing to fear they are not unknown they are very well known and that is why it is wise to fear them. When they learn to actually sit down and talk with out going ballistic because they dont like what is said then they can start trying to earn respect they are already given far to much respect and yet they are still the ones jumping to violence first.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If someone supports Israel (The Tiny Jewish State) over Arabs / Palestinians they are not a Liberal . Is Someone supports Donald Trump they are not a Liberal . If Someone supports building the Wall and Kate's Law they are not a liberal . If Someone is pro Life they are not a Liberal . If Someone is against reasonable Firearms Restrictions they are not a Liberal. If someone voted for or advocated DOMA they are not a Liberal . If Someone is against legalized drugs they are not a Liberal ...


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

Quantum Donut said:


> I know plenty of liberals and every one of them is a card carrying communist who gets violent when you tell them the truth because it offends them. If you are once of the pre-libtard generation liberals before they corrupted the true meaning of what it means to be a liberal then props the majority of today's liberals are mentally ill minions of the democrat elites who are pushing Communism which is responsible for far more evil then the Nazi's the only difference was that Communist governments slaughtered their own people instead of committing genocide against an outside group.
> 
> I used to do public speaking against a program called "Safe Schools" that claims to be an anti-bullying program when in fact it is an indoctrination program telling white kids they are worthless unless they pick a gender from the gender spectrum bin then they are only less worthless. they expose the kids to porn through the internet and train them to be far left intolerant modern liberals. i spoke out against this program so many times that i am no longer effected by pepper spray unless it has the admix of tear gas as i grew a tolerance for it because the so called tolerant liberals would attack me for exposing this evil program. I gave up when i was attacked physically by 5 Antifa then recently i tried to speak out against Hearts Progress a Pedophile activist group that wants to change the P in LGBTQ monogram from Pansexual to Pedosexual and they want to get pedophilia legalized when i exposed this group i was met with a lot of death threats to the point where security had to escort me to safety.
> 
> That is why i do not like liberals their ignorance, hate, and intolerance and propensity for unjustified violence is a very rational thing to fear they are not unknown they are very well known and that is why it is wise to fear them. When they learn to actually sit down and talk with out going ballistic because they dont like what is said then they can start trying to earn respect they are already given far to much respect and yet they are still the ones jumping to violence first.


Calm down Nancy, I see just as much hate in your post ..... You hate someone for having views different then yours. Wow.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Greyman said:


> Calm down Nancy, I see just as much hate in your post ..... You hate someone for having views different then yours. Wow.


There is actually no hate in my post there is only mistrust and a lack of respect for those that use violence when you dont agree with them. Also never once did i mention my views having anything to do with it i mentioned their use of unjustified violence and abuse of children which are facts opinions have no bearing on those things. For the record I do not lean right or left as I am an atheist who has also been persecuted by the religious as well there is no hate only a refusal to respect those who hide behind their hateful beliefs and resort to violence when you challenge them and try to open a respectful dialogue.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Enablers of the Socialist Democrats ( Socially Liberal types and Lie-bertarians) make me wanna puke (And no I'm not Nancy)


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Greyman said:


> Calm down Nancy, I see just as much hate in your post ..... You hate someone for having views different then yours. Wow.


That's not hate. It's fear.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> That's not hate. It's fear.


Fear? Of what, catching cooties from some skinny jean wearing liberal with a man-bun? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> Fear? Of what, catching cooties from some skinny jean wearing liberal with a man-bun? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Fear of the Fifth Column ?


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> Fear? Of what, catching cooties from some skinny jean wearing liberal with a man-bun? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


getting beaten 5 vs 1 with bats and bike locks random pepper spray attacks our homes and cars being burned.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

What's a "bike likes"?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Quantum Donut said:


> beating beaten 5 vs 1 with bats and bike likes random pepper spray attacks our homes and cars being burned.


My comment was directed at Jammer Six's insinuation that warped ideas from the mentally ill are scary, but I agree with you on the mob action. Luckily my travels rarely take me to liberal strongholds and I have not encountered them on one of their mindless group rampages. I would think as soon as you see the bats and bike locks come out it is time to make a strategic exit or be prepared to bring Mr. Pistol out due to massive disparity of force.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

I dont ever wanna be a liberal again
..i was raised that way... My grandpa used to love huntimg and etc..but was a democrat... I have recently changed some of his worldly views tho

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Greyman said:


> Calm down Nancy, I see just as much hate in your post ..... You hate someone for having views different then yours. Wow.


To adhere to and believe in a progressive movement, one must acknowledge that he/she is moving away from something. That would be my principles, beliefs and US Constitution.

No hatin' here, just the facts as they pertain to protecting the principles and beliefs this once great Republic was founded on. This should lead one to acknowledge ...... Liberals suck, tell all of your friends.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

badchad250 said:


> I dont ever wanna be a liberal again
> ..i was raised that way... *My grandpa used to love huntimg and etc..but was a democrat.*.. I have recently changed some of his worldly views tho
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


And JFK was a NRA life member. Think of H-Beast, Hienz 57 Kerry the foot shooter, the Gorebot, or Sotero being one?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Greyman said:


> Calm down Nancy, I see just as much hate in your post ..... You hate someone for having views different then yours. Wow.


Pepper spray, physical assaults and teaching my grandchildren to be queers, is NOT just a different view. It is hate and rejection of all authority (except for that of the leftists).


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

What will you do if one of your grandchildren is gay? Will you still love him/her?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Last night I posted this (I thought was) inspirational photo in one of my private fitness facebook groups for women (Canadian) and got absolutely bombarded with comments like "check your WHITE privilege" , "that black nurse looks subservient, how can you post that?!" AND "are you racist?!" ...









I can't do liberals, so ridiculously idiotic.

Will the shaming and guilt never end? Are there no black nurses anywhere in the world? Obviously I am not designed to live in North America lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A good liberal???


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> ...I can't do liberals, so ridiculously idiotic. Obviously I am not designed to live in North America lol


Please don't leave. We need people like you here badly. Don't let them win.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Please don't leave. We need people like you here badly. Don't let them win.


Thanks, Sweetie 

I feel like I have to be on my toes at all times while speaking to most people in my life here, keep my mouth shut on most issues.
Why? I'm 41 and still need to be able to get hired for the next 20 years or so haha

My Canadian friends ask me why I mostly hang out with Cossacks (Russian/Ukrainian version of ******** lol), shouldn't I assimilate to my (temporarily) adopted country? I think I assimilated enough, my English is fine, I work my behind off and pay Canadian taxes, what more do they need from me? I'm constantly verbally stepping in dog poop when conversing with Canadians and getting punished for it.

This whole Syrian migrant mess was the latest conversational error on my part, I just have to shut it, work with horse blinders on and not express my opinion on ANYTHING.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Thanks, Sweetie
> 
> I feel like I have to be on my toes at all times while speaking to most people in my life here, keep my mouth shut on most issues.
> Why? I'm 41 and still need to be able to get hired for the next 20 years or so haha
> ...


TG, I've maybe not followed your thoughts on the Muslim hordes (no so) silent invasion of western and eastern Europe.

My thoughts are their faith makes them incompatible with with most civilized humans, sorry to say so. I do not want to be subjugated and that is their goal. I'm especially concerned for the fate and well being of non-Muslims living in Muslim countries; there has been genocide going on and our "leaders" sit on their hands. Will it take the same here at home before they wake up?

Your thoughts?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back to original question.

Slippy hasn't added "suck start" a shotgun, yet?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Double post.......


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's just say that the latest wave of Islamic migrants labelled Russia as the most inhospitable country on Earth, not because of our Winters but due to our government's and citizen's attitude, intolerance and total refusal to offer any type of entry visa, accommodation or welfare payments.
I strongly feel the same.

Is this an invasion? Absolutely.



Mad Trapper said:


> TG, I've maybe not followed your thoughts on the Muslim hordes (no so) silent invasion of western and eastern Europe.
> 
> My thoughts are their faith makes them incompatible with with most civilized humans, sorry to say so. I do not want to be subjugated and that is their goal. I'm especially concerned for the fate and well being of non-Muslims living in Muslim countries; there has been genocide going on and our "leaders" sit on their hands. Will it take the same here at home before they wake up?
> 
> Your thoughts?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.
> 
> It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


Damn dude, I am truly sorry for you. How does it feel to be someone's bitch? No, really I am not trying to be mean or vulgar. There is no way in hell I could be married to a liberal. Its bad enough I have to deal with my wife just being my wife but if she was pushing agendas down my throat it wouldn't be good.

The next time she is spouting off about abortion rights and its my body show her some abortion videos on YouTube where babies are laying on a stainless steel tray in their death throws because some lady didn't insist on a condom or thought ahead and got on the pill.

Teach her about what liberalism is really about with left and right differences, history, race relations and life studies. Hell, just show her some Prager University videos and let them do it for you. One thing I like about Prager videos is that they are accurate and they pride themselves on that fact. The liberals hate it. They cant deal with truth that contradicts their agenda.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIBtb_NuIJ1xzDfMyGhkbo3hikZ9FST0z

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIBtb_NuIJ1w6yO4w6l6uevneVX9qDh7_

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIBtb_NuIJ1xS4y2x3jS2dpnpuLwokgtS

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIBtb_NuIJ1w9GVrOrzMZbwU7Li6TAT91

I challenge you to watch these videos with your wife. I bet you two are two coward to do it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Isn't the term "good liberal" about the same as the "tallest Midget"? Yeah, I know midget isn't a PC approved word, but anything else wouldn't sound right.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> What will you do if one of your grandchildren is gay? Will you still love him/her?


Sure and I think I can speak for the majority here. Love them, care for them and to an extent support them but NEVER except the life style or anything to do with it. For us that are Christians know that the Bible says God dislikes homosexuality and that it is a sin. We are never to waver and except this as a norm. Unfortunately there are churches that are cowards and have gave in to mans wants.

There is a church in Cadillac next to the post office and they fly the rainbow flag. Every time I see it I want to rip it down.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Sure and I think I can speak for the majority here. Love them, care for them and to an extent support them but NEVER except the life style or anything to do with it. For us that are Christians know that the Bible says God dislikes homosexuality and that it is a sin. We are never to waver and except this as a norm. Unfortunately there are churches that are cowards and have gave in to mans wants.
> 
> There is a church in Cadillac next to the post office and they fly the rainbow flag. Every time I see it I want to rip it down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I sir dont blame you....michigan should not support these flakes or their debauchery..lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

badchad250 said:


> I sir dont blame you....michigan should not support these flakes or their debauchery..lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


I thought my step son may be a lil on the gay side... But he isnt...that was a rough few years...

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I thought conservatives & people who love the America of the 1850s & 1950s and today would support Trump .


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Replied to the wrong thread lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yikes! My English is de-evolving, time to have a beer. Happy Friday! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Beer Summit ?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

America of the 1850s? So you could own slaves, use an outhouse and couldn't travel west of the Missouri?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> America of the 1850s? So you could own slaves, use an outhouse and couldn't travel west of the Missouri?


Someone hates America's Racist Sexist Bigoted Slave Owning Homophobic Colonialist Imperialist Past ? or Someone was sensitized to Disney's "Song of the South" and had a negative opinion of The Clint Eastwood /Lee Marvin Musical "Paint Your Wagon" ...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I understand liberals completely. Stalin called them useful idiots. That's a pretty good description. 

They btw were some of the first ones he had killed.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> What will you do if one of your grandchildren is gay? Will you still love him/her?


what the hell does that have to do with anything here? no one has posted homophobic comments just anti-communist and anti-socialist and anti-hate all things the liberals worship. also liberals who claim to be atheists these days are lying a they worship Hillary and Soros and follow the evil ideology of Communism. most of the right is far more accepting then 99.999% of the left even toward gays the only ones that are not are the bible thumping Christians who are a declining minority and it is not their fault if you raise people to believe an all powerful invisible vengeful sky daddy is going to send them to an eternal pit of fire and toture for even thinking about homosexuality or even supporting it or befriending those who are gay of course they will grow up with hate.

would you date and have sex with a male to female transgender? if not you are a transphobic bigot according to the entire left. Also if you wont date a person of a different race then you then your racist according to the left. it is as if the natural function of our body that controls what we are attracted to does not matter because science is all 100% wrong except when it comes to climate change of course then its flawless.

sorry mate but liberal logic just does not work it is actually safer to divide by zero.


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> Fear? Of what, catching cooties from some skinny jean wearing liberal with a man-bun? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


omg you had to bring up manbuns


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

This thread is inciteful (by it's very thread name-no less) & encourages bashing those who aren't of the like minded mob mentality.
We should be talking prepping not this :vs_poop:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Greyman said:


> This thread is inciteful (by it's very thread name-no less) & encourages bashing those who aren't of the like minded mob mentality.
> We should be talking prepping not this :vs_poop:


If you take a moment to search through the forum, you'd know that we discuss EVERYTHING, which is the reason for why it's such a great place to post. No one is forcing you to read or contribute to non-prepping topics.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Let's just say that the latest wave of Islamic migrants labelled Russia as the most inhospitable country on Earth, not because of our Winters but due to our government's and citizen's attitude, intolerance and total refusal to offer any type of entry visa, accommodation or welfare payments.
> I strongly feel the same.
> 
> Is this an invasion? Absolutely.


TG, thanks for your valid insight.

I'm 1/2 Pole, and although the Ukraine is debatable , as to whose heritage covers that area, or both our heritage is the same, I think there is more in common than apart. I think we can both agree that the Muslim Hordes are evil incarnate. If the Russians, Cossasks , eastern Slovaks, and Poles had not driven them back for many years before they attacked western Europe. We'd all be dead or good Dhimmis.

I think today the Polish are equally intolerant to Hordes unleashed by progressive Liberals in Europe and North America, being learned from the past experience. Both my maternal Grandparents were Polish and wonderful humans. They were wary of any Muslims and had no trust nor faith in their allegiances, as they were all false except to their ultimate goal. They don't wish to assimilate but to conquer, weather sneaking within, or by force without.

I know Putin won't tolerate them. Let me hope Trump has the spine to do the same.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> TG, thanks for your valid insight.
> 
> I'm 1/2 Pole, and although the Ukraine is debatable , as to whose heritage covers that area, or both our heritage is the same, I think there is more in common than apart. I think we can both agree that the Muslim Hordes are evil incarnate. If the Russians, Cossasks , eastern Slovaks, and Poles had not driven them back for many years before they attacked western Europe. We'd all be dead or good Dhimmis.
> 
> ...


Yes, our history is pretty volatile, so many stories about fighting the muslims. My great grandfather even had a painting of a Cossack on a horse with a severed sultan's head on the tip of his shashka (Cossack sword).
I'm a Siberian Cossack (Kozak), Ukrainian/Russian/Mongolian


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> America of the 1850s? So you could own slaves, use an outhouse and couldn't travel west of the Missouri?


(whispering) scary images....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> Last night I posted this (I thought was) inspirational photo in one of my private fitness facebook groups for women (Canadian) and got absolutely bombarded with comments like "check your WHITE privilege" , "that black nurse looks subservient, how can you post that?!" AND "are you racist?!" ...
> 
> View attachment 51554
> 
> ...


I saw this post a few days ago and wow, it just left me speechless. But I keep coming back to it in my mind. Where do these people who've posted the comments to your photos come from? Their thought process is so twisted. Is it that they can't see honor or dignity in serving another less fortunate person? Or is it just because the patient happens to be white that they complain? If that's the case, if it's because she's white, then they're the ones who are actually the racists.

It's a very admirable thing to serve others. Are these people who complained about this picture against that? To be a good nurse is far better and more admirable than being say, a dishonest or cheating person in a high position of power and authority. So, so twisted.

Edit to add: and, yes I like your pics (called memes, right?) I get it and it's meant to be motivational not controversial.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

TG said:


> Yes, our history is pretty volatile, so many stories about fighting the muslims. My great grandfather even had a painting of a Cossack on a horse with a severed sultan's head on the tip of his shashka (Cossack sword).
> I'm a Siberian Cossack (Kozak), Ukrainian/Russian/Mongolian


Is it true that most of the Populace of Siberia can trace their heritage back to Poland or other regions of Central Europe /Western USSR/ Baltic & Western Russia due to their recent ancestry being relocated to far reaches of Siberia in past for differing reasons ?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Leon said:


> (whispering) scary images....


Scary Images like (Rail Travel) (The Gold Rush) (Industrial Revolution ) (Steam Ships) ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Is it true that most of the Populace of Siberia can trace their heritage back to Poland or other regions of Central Europe /Western USSR/ Baltic & Western Russia due to their recent ancestry being relocated to far reaches of Siberia in past for differing reasons ?


I can't comment on this but possibly, it would make sense, not most of the population though.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> I saw this post a few days ago and wow, it just left me speechless. But I keep coming back to it in my mind. Where do these people who've posted the comments to your photos come from? Their thought process is so twisted. Is it that they can't see honor or dignity in serving another less fortunate person? Or is it just because the patient happens to be white that they complain? If that's the case, if it's because she's white, then they're the ones who are actually the racists.
> 
> It's a very admirable thing to serve others. Are these people who complained about this picture against that? To be a good nurse is far better and more admirable than being say, a dishonest or cheating person in a high position of power and authority. So, so twisted.
> 
> Edit to add: and, yes I like your pics (called memes, right?) I get it and it's meant to be motivational not controversial.


I'm surronded by people with this idiotic, illogical self-righteous attitude. I prefer to just keep my mouth firmly shut these days... no wonder I'm on this forum so often, the only English-language message board where I have so much in common with its' members.

I'm on a few Russian and Ukrainian language boards, they're more general, not really prepper-related but preparedness and politics are often discussed, I'm very thankful to have these outlets available to me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Greyman said:


> This thread is inciteful (by it's very thread name-no less) & encourages bashing those who aren't of the like minded mob mentality.
> We should be talking prepping not this :vs_poop:


So what do ya wanna do? .....

Stay mad at Leon for bringing up an illogical topic?
Or just admit that there is no such thing as a good liberal?
Or .... speak the truth and nothing but the truth and admit that there are only dumbass idiotic liberals?

Remember to be a part of a progressive movement you have to acknowledge that you are moving towards something and moving away from something else. I have to ask you, what is it liberals are wanting to move away from?


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Greyman said:


> This thread is inciteful (by it's very thread name-no less) & encourages bashing those who aren't of the like minded mob mentality.
> We should be talking prepping not this :vs_poop:


you do realize the liberals are a big reason we need to prep? because you know they are trying to bring forth government democide through communism and the end of freedom which will cause the collapse of the USA if they succeed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is only liberals that can not except different points of view. Often those points of view come from having stood at a different viewing area. Just because I disagree with someone does not mean I can not respect them. It has to become personal for it to get that heated.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Preppers & Survivalists either want America and the Constitution to live on after troubles or they want troubles to be the catalyst for something else afterwards ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Scary Images like (Rail Travel) (The Gold Rush) (Industrial Revolution ) (Steam Ships) ...


Remarkable. Three out of four of those examples are bright, shining examples of oppression at it's worst. I imagine that didn't occur to you when you wrote your post.

I don't know much about steam ships.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Rail travel ( on eastern seaboard prior to the Chinese labor when Irish / Blacks were used ) Gold Rush ( early on before masses of whites arrived and flooded the former Spanish California far reaches and pushed out the Indians and harangued the Chinese) Industrial Revolution ( Americas version not the Birmingham England version )


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Early on? You must mean the Black Hills. The eastern seaboard? Oh, you mean in the Iroquois Nation. The America's version? Like the Spinning Jenny, you mean?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Early on? You must mean the Black Hills. The eastern seaboard? Oh, you mean in the Iroquois Nation. The America's version? Like the Spinning Jenny, you mean?


If you love America there are no caveats .


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If you love America, you tell the truth about history, without rose tinted glasses.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If you love America, you tell the truth about history, without rose tinted glasses.


Irony alert


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I married a liberal. A genuine, Princeton educated, ACLU card carrying, ivory tower liberal.
> 
> It sounds like you guys don't know any liberals, and that the unknown frightens you.


Sorry Jammer, but the current crop of Liberals are no different from the National Socialists of Germany in the 20's and 30's. All you have to do is run the videos from last Saturday and those from the 30's in Germany before Hitler came to power and you'll see a striking similarity. Also they are darned good at blaming old white guys for all of their troubles (like the Jews). Sorry if you don't like the truth, but that's the way it is


----------



## Greyman (Aug 9, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> So what do ya wanna do? .....
> 
> what is it liberals are wanting to move away from?


I'm "_not mad bro_" nor am I a liberal. But I stand by what I said. We are all Americans. The gov't likes it when we are as divided as we are. We're easier to herd


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There will be two sides if it goes down ( The far left and left and all their ilk ) or ( The Constitutional pro America pro law & order MAGA side )


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There's always two sides, that's not news. If there weren't two sides, nothing would ever "go down". (Whatever that means. It sounds suspiciously like breaking the laws you're claiming to respect. You know, like Charlottesville.)


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> There's always two sides, that's not news. If there weren't two sides, nothing would ever "go down". (Whatever that means. It sounds suspiciously like breaking the laws you're claiming to respect. You know, like Charlottesville.)


It sounds like you have "Issues" with The Constitution and America and its Borders Language and Culture ...


----------

